# Pioneer VSX-9300TX receiver



## doadea (Jul 7, 2010)

I have a Pioneer VSX-9300TX THX 7.1 receiver. 

It suddenly powered itself down the other day during use and the standby LED is now flashing. it will not power back up. I have unplugged everything from it, unplugged from wall and let it sit overnight. Nothing has worked.

I think, from looking at information I found online, that the receiver needs to be reset from protection mode. Problem is I do not know the correct button combination and the user manual tells me nothing. Does anyone know? Any information or ideas on what I can do next would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## z06gal (Jun 6, 2010)

doadea said:


> I have a Pioneer VSX-9300TX THX 7.1 receiver.
> 
> It suddenly powered itself down the other day during use and the standby LED is now flashing. it will not power back up. I have unplugged everything from it, unplugged from wall and let it sit overnight. Nothing has worked.
> 
> ...



I have an sc-25 and reset is pushing the enter button on the front panel and, while pushing it, push the power button on the front. I then hit the down arrow and it asks me if I want to reset. It also has a digital safety feature that can be turned on or off. I have no idea if they are similar but maybe we will get lucky.


----------

